# My new man! :D



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is Elton!












also I'm having a super hard time uploading pics for my avatar and album.. any tips?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh He's a beautiful Boy er, MAN! 

Don't really know why you'd be having troubles uploading pics,
I'm on only dial up and it's as slow as heck, Yet I uploaded two albums yesterday with no troubles,,

What size are the pics your trying to upload?
I made sure to have mine all downsized to 600, and the actually kb size below 100.
and it zipped along for me,


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

haha, yeahh! Thanks! 

I like him a lot. 

Here's a better picture:











also, I've tried that, and it either says its the wrong type of file, or there was an error when trying to make a 'temporary file' I don't get it. Oh well, no worries!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he is so pretty! I like the seahorses and pink gravel


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks! I've got him in a 4 gallon. he's extremely active and loves haning out by the seahorses! he likes his bubbler too  I'm glad I got him instead of the red crowntail I was debating against!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Your fish looks exactly like the one I rescued from poop water at Walmart the other day. They could be twins!
Elton looks very happy in his new home!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Your fish looks exactly like the one I rescued from poop water at Walmart the other day.


I read that and seriously laughed out loud. :lol:

Elton is so cute. Is that an octopus over there? It is really cool looking.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

4g is the same tank my purple/pink/blue betta is in, too!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

haha Twistersmom! That's cool! Rockstar's betta looks a lot like him too!  Thanks Jingle and yesss it's a flipping sweet octopus, he's all evil looking and inside the ship is a cave that he loves! here's a better pic:










and tha'ts cool veganchick  this weekend I will be on the lookout for some 10 gallons, I'm wanting to expand


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool!  I would if I only had more room, which i will soon cuz I get my sisters HUGE room when she goes to collage!


----------



## Jai ullu (Apr 6, 2009)

Cool fish, but i recommend that if you get him a 10 gall get a guppy for company. and maybe a snail to clean up the food on the gravel(if there is any). It would be a good experience for them. But if you notice any aggressive behavior take the guppy back to the pet store. I guess come company (thats not fake) would do your betta good.


----------

